# Limit of whites



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok before you POTLICKERS cry foul. I did not have my phone with me and my camera had dead batteries. Thanks to Lucky D calling me and I found my phone when I got back home. Did not even know what time it was and had to ask other boats what time it was. Between working too much and health issues I have not been able to go fishing much but it is nice to work in Huntsville and take my boat to work with me when I have to work a half day on saturdays. Any how I caught a limit of whites in a creek north of Livingston on the little crank bait. First hour or so I could not buy a fish and then I would pick one up here and there. Then I found them. Females and lots of 9 1/2 to 10 1/2 inch males with the females. It was a lot of fun to be out and catch 35 or 40 whites on a beautiful day like today. Next time I will take my phone. Sure wished I had it today to take pictures of some otters I saw. Looks like the creeks will be turning on good in fed days.

Matt


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

How many thousands have you caught on that little crank bait?

Matt, I believe you could limit anywhere.

Congrats!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I bet I know what creek you went to, thats why there are no pictures.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

FISHROADIE said:


> I bet I know what creek you went to, thats why there are no pictures.


With Matt it does not matter, he could catch a limit of whites from your bath tub.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Blah blah blah... No pics, didn't happen!







J/K great job as always Matt!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job Matt, but i still don't believe u. Lol 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Way to go Matt, glad u had a great day!!!!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Before today it was "pics or it didn't happen".
Now it's "no pics but it still happened". LOL

For the record, based on your prior history of slamming them WB I believe you. LOL

Time for us to go to the creeks again.



.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I am sticking to no pics it didn't happen. Lol. But with Matt I may have to compromise.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice work Matt!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Come on bro,..show us the proof! 
That's about the first solo limit up this I have read about this spawn, good job.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

"Let me be perfectly clear. I caught a limit on the little crank bait. Camera batteries were dead. I saw a dolphin swimming down the Trinity. The check is in the mail. If you like you health plan..........."


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sound like a good afternoon on the creek to me. Now, is there a place to put in a kayak for this old kayaker on that creek. PM me I wont tell anyone.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> "Let me be perfectly clear. I caught a limit on the little crank bait. Camera batteries were dead. I saw a dolphin swimming down the Trinity. The check is in the mail. If you like you health plan..........."


lulz


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great day fishing the spawn! First Report!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I knew the POTLICKERS would give me a hard time. I guess I will ask that OLD man that looked like Sunbeam to tell ya'll how many whites I gave him. He was sitting on the bank fish in and I gave him 15 or so.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Matt. Sounds like a good day.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Now look what you started Matt. Every creek will be full of boats looking for that spot. You done good . I hope you are getting better health wise. The best medicine is a good catch.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't worry daddy! I don't need no stinking pictures. I do have a shirt for you though next time I see you!


Call me later. I finally have a day off


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> I knew the POTLICKERS would give me a hard time. I guess I will ask that OLD man that looked like Sunbeam to tell ya'll how many whites I gave him. He was sitting on the bank fish in and I gave him 15 or so.


Can't believe him either. You got him in your back pocket.:sarcasm1

J/K again!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

great report but you still know the rules.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

One day to the next this time of year will be chicken or feathers.. Went with Bad Luck Bob aka Bankin on it and second cast I had a good keeper but we had to struggle to get fish for supper. Caught a lot of throw backs.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> One day to the next this time of year will be chicken or feathers.. Went with Bad Luck Bob aka Bankin on it and second cast I had a good keeper but we had to struggle to get fish for supper. Caught a lot of throw backs.


Yes, no doubt about it, spawning whitebass fishermen started the term "You should have been here yesterday."


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Bananas I tell ya. You have bananas on that boat somewhere.

I should hire myself out for tourneys. Want a team to lose? Gimme a call. One stroll across their bow and they will have skunk on them for at least a week.


----------

